# Best repair for loose hinge bolt?



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I hung a very heavy wooden gate between 2 brick columns, about 40" wide or so. The gate relies on hinges meant to hang on 90 degree lag screws. The lag screws are driven into lag shield anchors. The screws are 3/4" I think, with anchors to match. The correct size hole was drilled into the brick (mortar in the case of the failing one, I think.) The bottom bolt is holding fine, but the top one slips outward after some use, so that the door catches on the strike plate.

What is the best option for fixing? I'm thinking of packing the hole with concrete and then redrilling it - anyone know if that will work well?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would not hold.
Most likely your going to have to use an epoxy.
http://www.strongtie.com/products/anchorsystems/index.html?source=footer#

Whenever possible with a heavy gate I use 3, hinges instead of 2. It spreads out the load.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

What makes you say it won't hold? Of course I could use an epoxy, but that locks the lag in there permanently - I'd rather not do that. 3 hinges is not an option with this gate - it was built on an Adjust-A-Gate.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

epoxy will cure ( properly mix'd & install'd ) BUT the material to which the epoxy adheres/penetrates/sticks is possible inferior,,, i'd shim lag shields w/more lead 1st,,, of course, IF the nmtl surrounding the lag's shield OR epoxy's failing, nothing will work well :no:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know if the mortar surrounding the shield is "failing" per se - it just seems like possibly the hole got drilled a tad too large (correct size bit - just maybe too much back and forth wobble while drilling.) Or there was a little slip, and a bit of mortar ground loose. Something like that.

I like the idea of shimming with lead - I'll definitely try that first. Where would be a good place to look for lead shims at the hardware store?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you gotta a real hardware store in your town ?  f'n amazing - thought the apron/vest stores had run 'em all out of biz by now :laughing:

that'd be a good place to start,,, that or flag down any plumber's truck - they still use it for lead'd jnts altho you probably need to spot a plumber w/grey beard & hair,,, or grey beard & NO hair :thumbup:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Well by "hardware store" I meant any big box/Ace/local hardware store. I assume there's no lead in Home Depot? I can always try a plumbing store.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For a best repair drill a hole through both walls of the column and install a steel rod ( 90° lag attached ) with a flange washer and nut on the far side of the top hinge. The bottom doesn't need it being under compression. It may eventually make the column lean a degree or two but that's a different problem.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Well this column is at least 2' square, so..... also the 90 degree lag is custom sized for the Adjust-A-Gate hinge. Don't know if it's a common size or not.


----------

